# How not to load wood into your truck.



## TBS (Jan 7, 2017)

Poor ol f-series. 





Thanks to ARFF over on wildlandfire. Com for sharing this.


----------



## TBS (Jan 7, 2017)

Why do people use chainsaws like hacksaws!?!?


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Jan 7, 2017)

Nathan lassley said:


> Why do people use chainsaws like hacksaws!?!?


Dull chains 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycledude (Jan 21, 2017)

Unbelievable but true !


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 21, 2017)

Nathan lassley said:


> Poor ol f-series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's been on here a few times. I still laugh every time I watch it.


----------



## SeMoTony (Jan 22, 2017)

bump


----------



## Jeff Lary (Feb 9, 2017)

RICHARD !!!


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 9, 2017)

What the hell was he expecting a smooth transition to the truck!!!!!


----------



## hedge hog (Feb 10, 2017)

That's a nice chunk of mulberry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeMoTony (Feb 10, 2017)

Nathan lassley said:


> Poor ol f-series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bump If I need a reminder I go further into ,people can be outsmarted by inanimate objects; trees seek venjenz


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 15, 2017)

lone wolf said:


> What the hell was he expecting a smooth transition to the truck!!!!!


Funny but I have loaded my dump similar but it was so smooth, back to tree raise bed ease it over tie it to headache rack lower bed collect check


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 24, 2017)

Well, at least he got it on there, Joe.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 25, 2017)

rarefish383 said:


> Well, at least he got it on there, Joe.


"He is a pro" I mean that cab dint get no scratch


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 25, 2017)

I had thought about trying to load logs on our brand new Ford F600 12' chipper box by raising the dump and easing the log over. My Dad told me if I tried I wouldn't live long enough to see if it worked. I figured it wasn't worth getting Dad PO'ed, Joe.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 26, 2017)

rarefish383 said:


> I had thought about trying to load logs on our brand new Ford F600 12' chipper box by raising the dump and easing the log over. My Dad told me if I tried I wouldn't live long enough to see if it worked. I figured it wasn't worth getting Dad PO'ed, Joe.


Well My dump just has sides, I have done it a few times to save a trip for the skid steer. It went smooth no bang boom crack ya know  Too be honest it bangs it up worse dropping them on over the sides with the forks lol


----------



## chico2369 (May 29, 2017)

ropensaddle said:


> Funny but I have loaded my dump similar but it was so smooth, back to tree raise bed ease it over tie it to headache rack lower bed collect check


 like you, I have done that. I approached it the same way you did raise the bed a little tipped it in it wasn't that gentle though I had brush underneath to absorb some of the shock. Ford F250 with a dump bed and helper springs paid $1,000 for it 11 years I drove that truck I miss her


----------

